# Pics of my cockatiels,update of my new lutino and new parrot today came,cockatoo



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Here is the wild new female lutino cockatiel i try to tame,until now it goes well and after MANY PAINFUL bites hehe,enjoy her...





































Here my other female Bloody is her name..the sweetest cockatiel ever i swear,very cuddly tiel.



























That's my male Adolf,also very cuddly and sweet and sometimes he whistles STRONGLY in my ears haha


























and here NOW the crazy but very kind and sweet Cockatoo i took home today,i took it from a shop(warehouse like) that they have no idea from parrots and they sold it to me only for 600euros


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing  They are all very nice looking birds. Bloody looks like she is smiling for the camera.


----------



## spraymillet (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow what beautiful birds! Especially that cockatoo. Cockatoos were my first up close and personal bird encounter. I was doing a show on primates at my uncle's zoo for local cable, it was in a big barn. Well he lets the cockatoo out to fly around the barn when the zoo closes but I didn't know, and it took a liking to me. Scared the bejeesus out of me, they have huge beaks!


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

They are all wonderful! Adolph really caught my eye


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

heheeh thanks to all of you.
Cinammon Adolf ia really jealous sometimes hahaha you don't imagine how much haha.
I love them all.


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

Love your birdies They are similar to my birdie bunch. I have two tiels and a cockatoo (goffin). They are lots of fun and keep me busy


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

thank you...you should post photos of your crazy cockatoo as well.


----------

